

Why don’t economists like Bitcoin? - kirtijthorat
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/31/5260534/krugman-bitcoin-evil-economists

======
FellowTraveler
Because their whole field has become centered around a government monopoly
over the issuance of money, rather than on human choices in a free market.

Since Bitcoin is violence-resistant, economists (and the bureaucratic
institutions that employ them) view it as a threat.

